# master national call backs



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

have I got the wrong web page or are they not updating the call backs


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

All of the flights finished their second series yesterday (from what I understand). I imagine they will be updating the callbacks later today, as they had the workers party last night.

I noticed they just finally put up a quick blog entry about the party last night about 10 minutes ago, so it sounds like they have recovered and are back on track to updating those of us that are trying to hear about it from the computers. I had to call a buddy to see if he got a callback to the third series.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

I think Flight B is just now finishing the second series.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

C would have finished this morning and will be moving to double trouble.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Flight B had 98 out of 114 called back to series 3, moving to where A was.


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

I hear flight C has 95 called back the the 3rd series.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

labraiser said:


> Flight B had 98 out of 114 called back to series 3, moving to where A was.


Any idea what the starting number is?


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Clark said:


> Any idea what the starting number is?


The starting order was predetemined by "draw" ( bumpers numbered in series in a pile and then retrieved ??) at dog #110 for the first series, and according to the website the successive series for all flights as they move on to the next test are dog #140, #170, #20, #50, & #80.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Zman1001 said:


> All of the flights finished their second series yesterday (from what I understand). I imagine they will be updating the callbacks later today, as they had the workers party last night.
> 
> I noticed they just finally put up a quick blog entry about the party last night about 10 minutes ago, so it sounds like they have recovered and are back on track to updating those of us that are trying to hear about it from the computers. I had to call a buddy to see if he got a callback to the third series.


Just checked the site at 5:20 P.M. and only the first series is posted for all the flights.
Maybe tomorrow morning the second series news willl be posted.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Communication has been poor to say the least. B's callbacks are still not posted for 2nd series. B started at Oh No Mr. Bill this afternoon and will probably complete it late tomorrow or Friday morning.7 days for 3 series. Wow!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Cell phone coverage is terrible at best. Mia is doing her very best but getting connected to the internets is not that easy here in BFE.

2 longs and a short regards


Bubba


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anybody else find it scary that Bubba has been unleashed on L.A.? (For you uneducated types, that's Lower Alabama).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labraiser said:


> Flight B had 98 out of 114 called back to series 3, moving to where A was.


That test is the worst!!! It takes a long time to run and the blinds will carry the dogs because the marks are a joke!!

Don't get me started on some of the marking set-ups. Very out of character for a Master National.



Angie


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Cell phone coverage is terrible at best. Mia is doing her very best but getting connected to the internets is not that easy here in BFE.
> 
> 2 longs and a short regards
> 
> ...


Some flights good phone covg, some not. However, the wireless internet covg at the host hotel(where callbacks are posted) is excellent.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Think they will have the time to get in 6 series?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

We're actually clean on our marks so far. Thank god with Mr. Bill coming up. Tom I don't see B getting to 6 series. we will be lucky to get 4 done at the rate it's moving. There would need to be a HUGE cut after the 3rd ends tomorrow night


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know starting dogs for Thursday? Flight C specifically?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

C will start today with dog 109 at double trouble. If my info is correct they will then move to a new test Watermelon Slide.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Thomas D said:


> Some flights good phone covg, some not. However, the wireless internet covg at the host hotel(where callbacks are posted) is excellent.


I was going to say that I was having no trouble keeping up with football scores on my phone from the middle of Pickens Pasture on Saturday. Was the same when I used to deer hunt on property adjoining the Cattle Ranch.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Flight D will be taking 80 dogs to the 4th series.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

I cant believe how slow Flight B is moving. My dog is one of the last ones to run the 3rd series, so assuming he runs on Friday, that will give him 3 days off. He hasn't had 3 days off in months. Sure hope he doesn't Justin Verlander it after the layoff.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

How many series is the Master National supposed to be? 5 or 6?

Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Wasn't it Texas that had 4? Last year 5. We had heard 6 this year. It depends.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

This seems like it is going to end up being a tough year. Going into the 4th A only has 45% of starters left and D only 53%. With 2 series left I bet the final pass rate will be in the mid 30's.


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm hearing approximately 70 will be back to the 4th in flight C. My dog is starting to creep though


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Would think they would get finished real soon what with this storm cooking up on the East coast
Safe trip home to everyone


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Clark my boy is in your flight. Its killing us back at home how slow its moving and the lack of updates from MN. Good luck and hope to see ya still standing at the end!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Amazing how close the callbacks are in all 4 flights.


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a quiet day on the MN front. I'm waiting to hear on flight C callbacks to the 5th. It sounds like they will not get to the 6th series this year. No blog posts and the callbacks list hasn't been update from yesterday.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

89 going to the 4th in Flight B.Proud to say my boy is one of them. Site is updated for all flights now


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I am following Flight C. MN website shows thru the second series only????


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I am following Flight C. MN website shows thru the second series only????


They're through the 4th, but yes, it's not been updated online.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

there update s is a joke you would think this day and age they could be a little more up on this . just my opion.


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. I think they're having difficulty accessing the internet at the test site. Twitter is a tool they need to look into using more for this event.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

allydeer said:


> there update s is a joke you would think this day and age they could be a little more up on this . just my opion.


I'll let Larry Kimble know you are interested in the job.

Ass in the grass regards

Bubba


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

When did the MN start having 6 series. When we went in 2005 it was 5 . Last year I heard it was 5. Why do 6 when all the years before have been 5.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone know about Flight C, dog 148, Sureshot's Little Latin Lover? Cha Cha is Rowdy's mom.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Right or wrong, I think updating the callbacks on their website is the last thing on their mind. Too many dogs, too little help.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> Right or wrong, I think updating the callbacks on their website is the last thing on their mind. Too many dogs, too little help.




Right you are Tom....


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Anyone know about Flight C, dog 148, Sureshot's Little Latin Lover? Cha Cha is Rowdy's mom.


Cha should be the 2nd dog off Lyle's truck in the morning for their 5th series.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Flight B has about 40 to run still in 4th series in morning. Flights A and C have already started 5th. D starts first thing in morning


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Right or wrong, I think updating the callbacks on their website is the last thing on their mind. Too many dogs, too little help.


I wonder why they didn't have a couple of teams of "standby judges" ready if the numbers warranted, as they did. With 6 flights, there would have been 120 dogs per flight instead of 180. The Black Warrior club routinely has 6 Master flights for a week-end test. Heck, they've had week-ends with 7 flights. There's a lot of land that's not being used and the Dept of Correction has an almost unlimited supply of bird boys.<g> IOW, all the MN club would have had to do is to have the judges ready in the event they were needed.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

ClarkAnsel said:


> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. I think they're having difficulty accessing the internet at the test site. Twitter is a tool they need to look into using more for this event.


They have a Twitter account and if I remember correctly they tweeted about the difficulties they were having uploading the callbacks with an apology and request for patience included. I think the post was on their Facebook site as well. Seems there is something that could be done though.


----------



## Firefighter1 (Aug 15, 2010)

They have had no problems showing us pictures of people in lawn chairs. There is no excuse for not updating the Call backs. If they can't access the original call back file, they can create a new one. There are no excuses for this type of coverage.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

There is a possibility you could be mixing the sites. RetrieverNews is taking most of the pictures and providing descriptions of the tests etc. Master National is in charge of callbacks. The link on RN for callbacks is connected to MN site callbacks. Thanks RetrieverNews for the excellent coverage.

I'm somewhat frustrated too, but like I said before, too many dogs, too few volunteers. I could be wrong but I don't think MN understands the interest in this event outside the event itself.

Just my observations from being there and now being home watching.


----------



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

*SOLUTION!!!!!*

1. Call one of your Friends that is at the Master National.
2. When the Gal comes out to do callbacks, she will be reading from a sheet of paper.
3. Have your friend take that handy dandy cell phone out of their pocket and snap a pic of that piece of paper.
4. Ask them to email you the picture 
5. You spend the next 10 minutes of your time creating a post of the Callbacks for that flight and post it on RTF.
6. Then, Quit whining.... Your dog is probably out anyway so it doesn't really matter (just kidding!!)


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to agree with Joby. The people updating the online site don't need to be at the test. All they need is a picture of the call back sheet and a system to allow them to update the website. 

For next year, would be nice if the callback list included breed, sex, and birthdate.


----------



## Ahinson (Aug 3, 2011)

700 entries x $300 entry. Very cheap prisoners. Volunteers should not be an excuse.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Wasn't it the same thing last year and the year before? Why do you think it would change? It's just part of the MN. They take care of the test and posting the callbacks is on the back burner. I'm afraid once they get behind two series, it will be impossible to figure out.

Today at 930am some updates were done.


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

No, I don't think it was this slow last year. I believe it was updated each night!


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Firefighter says "There are no excuses for this type of coverage. " But Firefighter does not say he's voluteering to provide callback coverage next year? 
f you think it can be done better, do it.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmm ... seems not that long ago that if you wanted to see call backs from the Master National you had to wait for the next copy of the RFTN to arrive ... seems to me most of the whiners here haven't invested a dime or time in the event ... just want to bash rather than get involved [invest time, money and sweat equity] and make it better seems that's the way some days go in the dog world ... get a grip and quit griping ...


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Good Dogs said:


> Firefighter says "There are no excuses for this type of coverage. " But Firefighter does not say he's voluteering to provide callback coverage next year?
> f you think it can be done better, do it.





bruce said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm ... seems not that long ago that if you wanted to see call backs from the Master National you had to wait for the next copy of the RFTN to arrive ... seems to me most of the whiners here haven't invested a dime or time in the event ... just want to bash rather than get involved [invest time, money and sweat equity] and make it better seems that's the way some days go in the dog world ... get a grip and quit griping ...


some folks would be amazed just to see they HAVE to WORK after paying the $325 entry fee too !! Must say at the 2011 and 2012 MN events I don't recall seeing anyone catching ZZZZZ ss. IT is the largest sporting dog event ever held in North America.And I think most of the MN committee members have a one or more dogs entered .The event is open to the public. If you want to know who is still playing , attend it  If your dog is entered and your pro / friend is handling the dog . call them . But what good comes from posting on the internet ??


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Just returned from the best dog thing in years....any one ever spend a week...how about 10 plus days with 700 dogs....and their 'groups' of trainers, owners, families...and 'fans'. OMG....what a week. Yea lots and lots of difficult things to over come....the town itself had poor cell phone coverage....our hotel had no normal phones for a day or two....but didn't matter....it was a greattime....and it happened.....to those of you who are still upset over 'stuff' yea some of us that where there where and are upset.....life happens...it's not perfect. Perhaps have alittle more understanding to the day to day 'stuff' that maybe happening....and perhaps be more resourceful.....hmmm....retrievernews.com also followed event....FB had it.....and perhaps.....even looking at the LOCAL media....via web...one would find that they were there too.....and those 'none' dog people demanded alot of energy from the staff to promote it all......be kind....esp if you aren't being positive about being happy that this sport is so well received that things happened that are growth pains....hey....what if it wasn't there at all....then what would there be to gripe about......the politics...the world series....or even football.... THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME IN ALABAMA........


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Monday morning, 9:00am CST and final callbacks posted.


----------

